# Are you going to add Winter tires to your A3/S3?



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm seriously considering adding Winter Tires to my A3






an interesting brand Nokian Hakkapeliitta R2, seems like the ultimate compliment for an Audi in the winter snow.
http://www.nokiantires.com/winter-tires/nokian-hakkapeliitta-r2/


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Just saw this


----------



## rgalosi (Aug 29, 2013)

Switched over to Blizzak WS80s a couple weeks ago at the first snow fall. 

Driving in snow and ice is uneventful and vehicle behavior is very predictable. I've been telling people for years that winter tires are a must-have in the areas that experience snow and/or ice. Anyone who's taken my advice swears they could never go back to all-season tires! 

I've heard many good things about the Nokians BTW.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm ordering the WS80s as well for my S3 when it arrives in January (smack in the middle of the great Canadian winter).

I've heard nothing but good things about the WS80s and given how cold and icy it gets up here... Winters are pretty much key.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been trying not to drive my A3 in snow/ice (salt), trying to keep it clean  Of course, that means instead I drive my rusted out 98 accord. Note that I have the 1.8 without quattro, so I'm not necessarily wasting that part of it.


----------



## ColoradoA3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have the 19" wheel option, which has made finding winter tires a bitch because hardly any winter tires are made in 235/35/19.

Ended up ordering the last set of Pirelli Sottozero 3s in the country from tire rack. I'm getting them installed today.

The other option for the 19" wheels is the Hakkapeliittas but I went for Pirelli. No blizzaks in that size

I've never used winter tires before, I have pretty high expectations once I get them installed. I'll post up a review when it snows

Just a note: We originally ordered the SottoZero 2, but the installer noticed the load rating on the tire (87) was not sufficient for the car's required load rating (91). Make sure you check that


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm very satisfied with my winter tire/wheel setup. I posted about it a few weeks ago: Audi 18" Velum Wheels + Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

A(3) is for awesome in all weather! 17" Anzio Vision graphite silver (same foundry as Rial; German brand manufactured in Poland; 1 piece low pressure cast and under 24 lbs.) with Blizzak LM-25 RFT (from last winter):


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

Here's my winter setup. Very happy with it and it was CHEAP.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7066387-Glacier-White-S3-build-thread-winter-setup


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

Great deal on the Anzio's for the 17" 45mm fitment; $109 per wheel, which is a fantastic price for the cast type.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Winter rated Nokian All-seasons have served me well for at least the past decade in Vermont. I have recently swapped to blizzak snow/ice pretty much just because I didn't want to shop around at the time I was buying tires this year. The Nokians functioned admirably for all seasons, but I wouldn't go to any other all season tire while driving in my state... we have a real winter. Now if you live south of Connecticut; sure, any all seasons seems like an ok choice, but for a real winter you need something actually designed for such things, 4wd or not.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Every tire shop in the area I contacted checked the inventories and reported the godly Nokian Hakkapliitta R2 are out of stock. 


But I didn't give up hope. 



found a set of 4 new R2s on ebay.


----------



## GordV (Sep 28, 2014)

I have Nokian WRG3 18's on my S3. They are traction rated so I can use them up in the mountains without chains but are also rated for "year round" use (with a mileage rating!) so they don't wear as quickly in typical Portland, OR winter weather (wet and just above freezing). So I use those Nov-April and my 19's the rest of the year. I'm pretty happy with the overall feel and noise level of the tires.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i guess i'll post these evaluations here as well. 

winter touring tires

http://winter-tires.pmctire.com/x-s...r/PMC-en-2014-2015-winter-car-evaluations.pdf

winter performance tires

http://winter-tires.pmctire.com/x-s...en-2014-2015-winter-car-perfo-evaluations.pdf

i put yokohama ice guards on this year. we'll see how it goes.

before that i had Gislaved Nordfrost tires that were unstoppable in snow storms. 

keep in mind that winter tires aren't just for snow. they have better traction on cold pavement. 

quattro helps you go and corner but doesn't help you stop.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, I got Pirelli Sottozero Serie II's for my S3, just haven't gotten around to putting them on yet.


----------

